# O3D - hat das jemand erfolgreich übersetzt?

## Mr. Anderson

Google hat ein 3D-Plugin für Browser veröffentlicht (BSD-Lizenz). Nun wollte ich das mal ausprobieren (auf default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop) und bin der Anleitung gefolgt: http://code.google.com/p/o3d/wiki/HowToBuild

Leider klappt das mit dem Linken nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> ________Linking scons-out/opt-linux/obj/converter/o3dConverter                                                                                                                       
> 
> scons-out/opt-linux/lib/libFColladaU.a(FArchiveXML.o): In function `FArchiveXML::ExportDocument(FCDocument*, _xmlNode*)':                                                            
> 
> FArchiveXML.cpp:(.text+0x5feb): undefined reference to `FCDLibrary<FCDPhysicsModel>::GetAsset(bool)'                                                                                 
> ...

 

Hat das jemand schon probiert und hinbekommen? Ist vllt. auf dasselbe Problem gestoßen?

----------

## Puschi

Hallo Mr. Anderson

im Wiki steht

Linux

    * A 32-bit distribution. We currently include V8 which is 32-bit only.

    * Python >= 2.4

    * gcc/g++ >= 4.2

    * g++-multilib >=4.2

    * libxt-dev

    * a version of OpenGL, at least 2.0, with header files (typically libgl1-mesa-dev, or nvidia-glx-dev).

Wird so auch unter Linux-Magazin geschrieben. Du versuchst auf einem 64-Bit System zu kompilieren. Soll so noch nicht funktionieren, siehe oben.

Puschi

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Dafür gibt es Multilib  :Smile: 

Mit Debug-Einstellungen habe ich es inzwischen auch hinbekommen. Leider meint O3D, dass mein Intel-Treiber meint, kein OpenGL 2.0 zu können. :-/

Beim optimierten Build werden vermutlich irgendwelche essenziellen Symbole gestript.

----------

## kriz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please stop 32bits support, or at least, put that effort in second place. also support konqueror as well, it's almost the same as supporting safari....... finaly, please be aware that packaing exists under linux distributions. old school build, tar and the like are for 80's. don't work in the past please!
> 
> 

 

ich bastel auch gerade mit nem amd64 und multilib rum. *horror*

to be continued...

----------

